# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  varbuut kaadu interesee

## kaspich

[/url]

mana versija par OB mazaam telpaam.
1. subs. subam FI, 10''. veersums uz leju, lai:
a) salaagotu laikaa ar mid/hi sekciju
b) tur sanaak 2.kaartas mehaanisks LPF, kas paslaapees augstas harmonikas [troksnjus no izvadiem, FI snjakonju, u.t.t.]
c) mazaaki staavvilnji [peec idejas - kas liidziigs OB iipashiibaam]
2. midranfe [front] 5'' TB platjoslinieks ar phase plug, straadaa no 150hz [par HPF veel nav sajeegas. iespejams, ar opcijaam. 3.kaarta max tesienam, 1. - lokalizaacijai]
3. tweeter [front] ribbon. ar labu impulse response, vieglu membraanu. ribbon SKAN. man der
4. fullranfe [rear] 4'' TB platjosla. ar reguleejamu level. HPF no 500..1000hz

respektiivi: gribam, ir parasta 3 joslu skanda, gribam - hops, ir OB, piedevaam, ar sinfaazu starpjumu front/rear.
piedevaam  shaadaam var dabuut [teoreetiski] normaalus fokusus [man tas ir buutiski].

par fokusiem - shajaa risinaajumaa viss spektrs, ko cilveeks lokalizee [paarsimts hz liidz 5..6khz] ir kompakts, vertikaali izvietoti izstarotaaji,kaads no tiem tiks faazee korigjeets 'uz priekshu' [lai uz to lokalizeetos]. tb, no shaadiem izstarotaajiem/koncepta var dabuut dziljumu, precizitaati.
shis mid/tw range bloks tiks novietots pareizaa augstumaa [ar lokalizeejamo izstarotaaju acu augstumaa]. arii tas nav mazsvariigi.
subs nedaudz vilksies aizmuguree [izvietojums+LPF] - lai ir neuzkriitoshaaks, 'nevelk uz leju' skatuvi.

----------


## osscar

nu šitie lēti nesanāks ar visiem ribonn twīteriem... vispār cik no mums tādus varētu uzbūvēt   ::  vismaz man nepatīk ar koku darboties. Ja nu kādam ko vienīgi pasūtītu.

----------


## kaspich

midrange [front], piemeeram:
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w5-1880.htm

tweeter [front]:
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/pdf/auda ... _20_en.pdf

fullrange [rear], piemeeram:
http://www.tb-speaker.com/detail/1230_04/w4-1320sj.htm

ljoti iespeejams, ka fokuss varetu buut uz tw - tam ir labi demfeeta Fs, mazi THD arii ap/zem Fs. tad tw buus ar 1. kaartu zem 5khz [+papildus 2. kaarta zem 1khz, tur vilnja garums pietiekoshi leils - lai lokalizeejas no midrange].

----------


## kaspich

> nu šitie lēti nesanāks ar visiem ribonn twīteriem... vispār cik no mums tādus varētu uzbūvēt   vismaz man nepatīk ar koku darboties. Ja nu kādam ko vienīgi pasūtītu.


 nu, protams, ka jaapasuuta. ir profesionaalji, piem., Auma - vnk panjem to kasti rokaas un.. draudzenei briivais vakars..
nu, ribbon sanak ap 100 LVL/gab.

----------


## arnis

Te nekas nebuus. te users vesela gada garumaa jau gjeneree sho projektu bet veel nav vareejis preciizi nomeeriit, citeeju --
a) salaagotu laikaa ar mid/hi sekciju
b) tur sanaak 2.kaartas mehaanisks LPF, kas paslaapees augstas harmonikas [troksnjus no izvadiem, FI snjakonju, u.t.t.]
c) mazaaki staavvilnji [peec idejas - kas liidziigs OB iipashiibaam]
konkreetaas iipatniibas/ reaalos labumus, un prastus diapazonus/ afl deltas, pat nav vareejis sameeriit, kudaa ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Te nekas nebuus. te users vesela gada garumaa jau gjeneree sho projektu bet veel nav vareejis preciizi nomeeriit, citeeju --
> a) salaagotu laikaa ar mid/hi sekciju
> b) tur sanaak 2.kaartas mehaanisks LPF, kas paslaapees augstas harmonikas [troksnjus no izvadiem, FI snjakonju, u.t.t.]
> c) mazaaki staavvilnji [peec idejas - kas liidziigs OB iipashiibaam]
> konkreetaas iipatniibas/ reaalos labumus, un prastus diapazonus/ afl deltas, pat nav vareejis sameeriit, kudaa ....


  ::  jaa, BET. es gatavojos  ::  
ja veel kaads sho taisiitu, sagatavotos aatraak..  :: 

p.s. viens cits gadu gatavojaas paariet uz 3.5 joslaam. es jau neteikshu, KURSH tas ir  ::

----------


## osscar

nu viss ģēla piķī, skaidrs, ka nevar pa lēto uzbūvēt neko labu  ::  tā tas ir....ok, pašam būvēt varbūt sanāk kāds biezā gal klons, teiksim var ieekonomēt pāris štukas....  ::   bet nav mums tās naudiņas, nav...par draiveriem vien jau te jānoskalda par pāri kādi 500ls + filtri, koks, darbs...nu tā kaut kā...

----------


## Zigis

A kas, ja šo novienkāršo uz vienkārši W4 (vai pat kādu no W3 piemeklēt) uz OB + to basa kasti?
Tāda lieta kā lokalizācija no viena, neliela iztarotāja tikai uzlabotos, manuprāt.
Protams atkrīt divu variantu klikšķinašana.
Jeb domā, ka tangbands pietiekoši nepavilks augšas? Tā bildīte puslīdz gluda izskatās.

----------


## kaspich

> nu viss ģēla piķī, skaidrs, ka nevar pa lēto uzbūvēt neko labu  tā tas ir....ok, pašam būvēt varbūt sanāk kāds biezā gal klons, teiksim var ieekonomēt pāris štukas....   bet nav mums tās naudiņas, nav...par draiveriem vien jau te jānoskalda par pāri kādi 500ls + filtri, koks, darbs...nu tā kaut kā...


 mjaa, ap 1K LVL jaaveel. + darbs. bet. nu, tad var dabuut rezultaatu, kursh objektiivi ir skatams un subjektiivi klausaams..
vienigi, es vareetu apzveereet, ka peec 1. paardotaa softa es sho taisu ar pilnu jaudu  ::

----------


## osscar

es pats ar labprāt gribētu kādas diy vai pus diy tumbas, tikai tad vajag lielāku dzīvesvietu un biku naudiņas vairāk ....nu cerams ka ieraudzīsim šo gatavā veidā   ::

----------


## kaspich

> A kas, ja šo novienkāršo uz vienkārši W4 (vai pat kādu no W3 piemeklēt) uz OB + to basa kasti?
> Tāda lieta kā lokalizācija no viena, neliela iztarotāja tikai uzlabotos, manuprāt.
> Protams atkrīt divu variantu klikšķinašana.
> Jeb domā, ka tangbands pietiekoši nepavilks augšas? Tā bildīte puslīdz gluda izskatās.


 kaa vienkaarshotu variantu, protams, var.
vieniigi.. redz, afr jau ir tikai maza dalja no info, kas apraksta skanju.
paskati to waterfall grafiku ribbonam. vnk ideaali - kaa skanja beidzaas, MOMENTAA ir klusums. nekaadas peecskanjas. nekaadas membraanas inerces.
veel - ir taada lieta kaa Doplers. shis zinaatnieks izprovoceja Doplera efektu - situaaciju, kad augshas moduleejas ar zemaakaajaam F. skanja kljust izpluudushaaka, paraadaas 'vibrato' efekts.
shii probleema vienmeer ir/buus katuaala platjosliniekiem - liels gaajiens zemajaa galaa + iisss vilnja garums augshaas.
piedevaam - taa afr ir uz ass. ribbonam taadaa zinaja - dispersija smuka+prognozeejama. tadam 4'' buus palielas lokaalaas rezonanses uz difuzora, kas, ok, daljeeji kompenssies, bet subjektiivi taisiis 'netiiriibu'.

ar fokusiem ir interesanti. iesaku palasiit Aldoshinu Irinu. vinjas darbus. speeciigaakaa RU psihoakustikje.
ja pareizi salaago laikaa izstarotaajus, fokusi nebojaajaas  ::

----------


## osscar

es biju noskatījis vienu interesantu projektu vienā žurnālā , smalki izstrādātu, samērītu dabā - tipa 2 joslu kastīte, ar midu un ribbonu + sabs. toreiz, pasiekalojos un metu mierā, jo tie ribonni, kas tur bija minēti - maksā 500usd 1. pa 100 viens ir jau pa lēto....https://www.madisound.com/store/prod...oducts_id=8324 liekas uz šiem bija tā kaste. ribonos ir spēks   ::

----------


## arnis

osscar- nu te cilveekiem itkaa ar idejaam un zinaashanaam viss ir kaartiibaa, un klonus nav jaataisa--- ir te dazhi speejiigi arii uztaisiit your own DIY

----------


## osscar

nē, tas nebija domāts par šo projektu, tas tikai tā salīdzinājumam par cenām.

----------


## kaspich

> es biju noskatījis vienu interesantu projektu vienā žurnālā , smalki izstrādātu, samērītu dabā - tipa 2 joslu kastīte, ar midu un ribbonu + sabs. toreiz, pasiekalojos un metu mierā, jo tie ribonni, kas tur bija minēti - maksā 500usd 1. pa 100 viens ir jau pa lēto....https://www.madisound.com/store/prod...oducts_id=8324 liekas uz šiem bija tā kaste. ribonos ir spēks


 
nu, ar Omnes nosaukumu 2.01 versija vispaar maksaa 50 LVL  :: 
tb, ok, 2.01 ir bisku suudiigaaks par to 2.0, bet - vai tik, lai maksaatu bultaa.. nezinu.
tas madisound mani neko mega neuzrunaa - neredzu, par ko maksaat veel 2.5 reizes vairaak.. tb, ar to jau kopeeshana atskjiras no izstraades - izveertejam price/performance.

----------


## ddff

> mana versija par OB mazaam telpaam.
> 1. subs. subam FI, 10''. veersums uz leju, lai:
> a) salaagotu laikaa ar mid/hi sekciju
> b) tur sanaak 2.kaartas mehaanisks LPF, kas paslaapees augstas harmonikas [troksnjus no izvadiem, FI snjakonju, u.t.t.]


 Emmm.... BOSE ?


ddff

----------


## walwal

Slikta versija. Neskanes. Padoma kapec. Seit ir daudz par ko padomat.

----------


## kaspich

:: )))))))))))
pamaci, paskaidro neziniitim [t.i., man]  :: ))

----------


## Zigis

kaspich, varbūt kļūdos, bet skatoties uz šo un blakus topikā to ar konusu, Tu savādāk uztver OB būtību. Tu galveno uzsvaru liec uz to ka skaņa nāk arī no pakaļas  ::  
Manuprāt, tas ir blakus efekts, kas dažreiz smuki piekrāso, bet lielākoties rada papildus problēmas ar izvietošanu.
Zemo kancelēšanās dēļ nepietiekama platuma ir vispār supermīnuss ar ko papildus jācīnās.

Manuprāt, galvenais, kāpēc cijvēki izvēlas OB, pareizāk free air ir - viegls papīra difuzors strādā brīvi, no aizmugures uz to nespiež saspiestā gaisa massa, pat neliela. Līdz ar to maksimali tiek saglabātas sīkās detaļas, mikrodinamika, kādus tur vēl terminus lieto. 
Būtībā to pašu var banākt ar ĻĻĻOOTI lielu CB, pat bez tiem diviem blakusefektiem. Protams interjerā tas ierakstīsies vēl sliktāk par daudz maz korektu OB.

----------


## kaspich

nu, es pat nezinu, ko lai saka. Tavaa postaa es uzzinaaju ljoti ljoti daudz jauna. es taa iisti nesaprotu - Tu taa domaa [pats esi izdomaajis] zini [kaut kur esi lasiijis], jeb tas ir kaads fundamentaals akustikas izgudrojums?
nez, es jau vareetu rakstiit garo skaidrojumu iz zinaamaas akustikas, bet.. varbuut iesaakumam var kaadas graamatas lasiit? nu, protams, ja nav speekaa jauna izgudrojuma scenaarijs..

----------


## guguce

[attachment=1:38zandf4]1294258968.jpg[/attachment:38zandf4]Nepatīk man šitie rezonatori.

Nejaucoties tumbu iekšās, skaļruņu slēgumā un fāzinvertoru novietojumā, 
līmeniskam basu skaļrunim konstruktīvi labāks ir šāds risinājums:[attachment=0:38zandf4]1294258968.gif[/attachment:38zandf4]

----------


## Zigis

> nu, es pat nezinu, ko lai saka. Tavaa postaa es uzzinaaju ljoti ljoti daudz jauna. es taa iisti nesaprotu - Tu taa domaa [pats esi izdomaajis] zini [kaut kur esi lasiijis], jeb tas ir kaads fundamentaals akustikas izgudrojums?
> nez, es jau vareetu rakstiit garo skaidrojumu iz zinaamaas akustikas, bet.. varbuut iesaakumam var kaadas graamatas lasiit? nu, protams, ja nav speekaa jauna izgudrojuma scenaarijs..


 Tiešām garīgas problēmas, kas Tevi bērnībā lielākie visu laiku sita, ka tada pārspīlēta pašaizsardzības reakcija? Visur rādās uzbrucēji?

----------


## kaspich

guguce - tas garaakais ir stienis domaats.
sekojosha iemesla deelj: lai mid/tw buutu acu augstumaa. 
peec bildes tas garums vairaak atbilst staavoshai auditorijai. bet, noikvideejot pilniibaa, skatuve buus par zemu  :: 
to basu skaljruni es liku uz leju deelj skojoshiem apsveerumiem:
uz daliijuma F iipashas starpiibas nav, bet - augstaas harmonikas, pieskanjas laikaa sanaaks ar nelielu aizturi [ap 1mS, ar kaartu], kas nozimee - ideaali, lai mid/tw bloks buutu maskeetaajs  :: 


zigi - Tu par ko tagad  ::  nezinu, kur Tu to saapi mani  :: 
bet jaa, mani regulaari daudziija un seksuali izmantoja  ::  tagad atriebjos pokemoniem.

----------


## guguce

Un uzsitot pa to stieni ar knipi tu dzirdēsi...

----------


## ddff

... Tinksh!
Bet ar pieri- bummm
Un ar kraanu- plakt!

Kas tur slikts?


ddff

----------


## jankus

> Manuprāt, galvenais, kāpēc cijvēki izvēlas OB, pareizāk free air ir - viegls papīra difuzors strādā brīvi, no aizmugures uz to nespiež saspiestā gaisa massa, pat neliela. Līdz ar to maksimali tiek saglabātas sīkās detaļas, mikrodinamika, kādus tur vēl terminus lieto. 
> Būtībā to pašu var banākt ar ĻĻĻOOTI lielu CB, pat bez tiem diviem blakusefektiem. Protams interjerā tas ierakstīsies vēl sliktāk par daudz maz korektu OB.


 +1
Par šo tēmu daudzu cienītais Troels saka lūk šādi:
As experienced during the set-up of OB7 and OB9, having a 12-15 inch bass driver on an open baffle is special and we immediately realise what it means to have a bass driver in a box. Anything else but an open baffle sounds "boxy". This 15" Eminence bass driver makes bass physical and a drum kit all of a sudden starts sounding like a - drum kit. I've been raving about 15 inch bass drivers on open baffles before and won't repeat myself. It's special and makes most conventional speakers sound dull and overdamped.
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/OBL11.htm

----------


## kaspich

> Un uzsitot pa to stieni ar knipi tu dzirdēsi...


 nee, iisti hiendisti cimdos staigaa :P
nu, es Tavu domu sapratu.  man domaat - konstruktiivi to var savest akartiibaa/atrisinaat  ::

----------


## jankus

> Un uzsitot pa to stieni ar knipi tu dzirdēsi...
> 
> 
>  nee, iisti hiendisti cimdos staigaa :P
> nu, es Tavu domu sapratu.  man domaat - konstruktiivi to var savest akartiibaa/atrisinaat


 Kaspich, a cik liela tā basa kaste Tev sanāks? Varbūt vajag uztaisīt lielāku un augstāku?  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Manuprāt, galvenais, kāpēc cijvēki izvēlas OB, pareizāk free air ir - viegls papīra difuzors strādā brīvi, no aizmugures uz to nespiež saspiestā gaisa massa, pat neliela. Līdz ar to maksimali tiek saglabātas sīkās detaļas, mikrodinamika, kādus tur vēl terminus lieto. 
> Būtībā to pašu var banākt ar ĻĻĻOOTI lielu CB, pat bez tiem diviem blakusefektiem. Protams interjerā tas ierakstīsies vēl sliktāk par daudz maz korektu OB.
> 
> 
>  +1
> Par šo tēmu daudzu cienītais Troels saka lūk šādi:
> As experienced during the set-up of OB7 and OB9, having a 12-15 inch bass driver on an open baffle is special and we immediately realise what it means to have a bass driver in a box. Anything else but an open baffle sounds "boxy". This 15" Eminence bass driver makes bass physical and a drum kit all of a sudden starts sounding like a - drum kit. I've been raving about 15 inch bass drivers on open baffles before and won't repeat myself. It's special and makes most conventional speakers sound dull and overdamped.
> http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/OBL11.htm


 jankus - taa domaa Tu, un esi gatavs pamatot, paskaidrot, balstoties uz fizku [taas akustikas apakssadalju], jeb vnk izvilki 1 rindkopu, kas iisteniibaa nekaadi nav saistiita ar Ziga rakstiito, un lepni pieliki +1.. m?

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, a cik liela tā basa kaste Tev sanāks? Varbūt vajag uztaisīt lielāku un augstāku?


 
nu, maybe. arii variants.

----------


## jankus

> Manuprāt, galvenais, kāpēc cijvēki izvēlas OB, pareizāk free air ir - viegls papīra difuzors strādā brīvi, no aizmugures uz to nespiež saspiestā gaisa massa, pat neliela. Līdz ar to maksimali tiek saglabātas sīkās detaļas, mikrodinamika, kādus tur vēl terminus lieto. 
> Būtībā to pašu var banākt ar ĻĻĻOOTI lielu CB, pat bez tiem diviem blakusefektiem. Protams interjerā tas ierakstīsies vēl sliktāk par daudz maz korektu OB.
> 
> 
>  +1
> Par šo tēmu daudzu cienītais Troels saka lūk šādi:
> As experienced during the set-up of OB7 and OB9, having a 12-15 inch bass driver on an open baffle is special and we immediately realise what it means to have a bass driver in a box. Anything else but an open baffle sounds "boxy". This 15" Eminence bass driver makes bass physical and a drum kit all of a sudden starts sounding like a - drum kit. I've been raving about 15 inch bass drivers on open baffles before and won't repeat myself. It's special and makes most conventional speakers sound dull and overdamped.
> http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/OBL11.htm
> 
> ...


 Man tad būtu vēl daudz grāmatas jāizlasa, lai varētu kādam vispār kaut ko pamatot, balstoties uz fiziku, jo Ekonomikas un Vadības fakultātē fiziku, diemžēl, nemācīja. Varbūt pēc gadiem pieciem..  ::  
Nu lai Zigis pielabo, ja tas komentārs nekādi nav saistīts ar to +1. Tad es to vieninieku novākšu.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Lasot šo te, atcerējos salīdzinājumu starp akustiku un psihoakustiku. Lūk, ir tāda lieta, kā ūdens. Teorētiski, visi baidāmies no netīra ūdens, ja? Tātad, jo tīrāku dzeram, jo veselīgāk, ja? Kurš ir provējis iedzert destilēto ūdeni? Un kā, garšoja? IMHO riebīgāku suslu grūti atrast. bet taču _vistīrākais_ iespējamais!!!

Ne jau vienmēr _tehniski_  pareizi uzbūvēta skanda skanēs klientam pa parātam. Ja nu pubertātes vecumā kāds ir nonstopā drillējis Simfonijas tumbas, tad ir liela iespēja, ka visu mūžu vislabāk patiks tieši tāda skaņa ar visām finiera pakaļsienas rezonansēm...

Iešu ka jauno Big Bang Theory nolūrēt, rīt atkal sniega šķūrēšana...

----------


## kaspich

Ekonomikas un Vadiibas fakultatee Tev nemaaciija:
a) nerunaat par lietaam, no kuraam neko nejeedz;
b) neatsaukties uz citiem punkta a situaacijaa
?  :: 

man, laikam, jaalabojas. es tikai elektronikas un auto audio forumos spazmoju..  :: 
kur ekonomistiem kaads forums? ir akadi guru, kur paaris lpp kas gudrs sarakstiits, lai pa fikso varu ko copy/paste? :P

----------


## heinrx

> Ekonomikas un Vadiibas fakultatee Tev nemaaciija:
> a) nerunaat par lietaam, no kuraam neko nejeedz;
> b) neatsaukties uz citiem punkta a situaacijaa
> ? 
> 
> man, laikam, jaalabojas. es tikai elektronikas un auto audio forumos spazmoju.. 
> kur ekonomistiem kaads forums? ir akadi guru, kur paaris lpp kas gudrs sarakstiits, lai pa fikso varu ko copy/paste? :P


 nu nez,šķiet ka auto forumos arī esi manīts   ::   ::  vai nu kāds ar  ļoti līdzīgu niku un takta izjūtu  ::

----------


## heinrx

bet nu var jau būt ka kļūdos  ::

----------


## jankus

> Ekonomikas un Vadiibas fakultatee Tev nemaaciija:
> a) nerunaat par lietaam, no kuraam neko nejeedz;
> b) neatsaukties uz citiem punkta a situaacijaa
> ? 
> 
> man, laikam, jaalabojas. es tikai elektronikas un auto audio forumos spazmoju.. 
> kur ekonomistiem kaads forums? ir akadi guru, kur paaris lpp kas gudrs sarakstiits, lai pa fikso varu ko copy/paste? :P


 Ui, Kaspich, uzreiz var redzēt, ka Tu Ekonomikas un Vadības fakultātē neesi mācījies.  :: 
Punkte numur A: Apskaties uz visiem projektu vadītājiem, priekšnieciņiem u.c. E&V fakultātes beidzējiem- visi kā viens ļoti pārliecinoši runā par lietām, no kurām pašiem nav ne mazakās sajēgas. Ko tad Tu man to pārmet?  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Lasot šo te, atcerējos salīdzinājumu starp akustiku un psihoakustiku. Lūk, ir tāda lieta, kā ūdens. Teorētiski, visi baidāmies no netīra ūdens, ja? Tātad, jo tīrāku dzeram, jo veselīgāk, ja? Kurš ir provējis iedzert destilēto ūdeni? Un kā, garšoja? IMHO riebīgāku suslu grūti atrast. bet taču _vistīrākais_ iespējamais!!!
> 
> Ne jau vienmēr _tehniski_  pareizi uzbūvēta skanda skanēs klientam pa parātam. Ja nu pubertātes vecumā kāds ir nonstopā drillējis Simfonijas tumbas, tad ir liela iespēja, ka visu mūžu vislabāk patiks tieši tāda skaņa ar visām finiera pakaļsienas rezonansēm...
> 
> Iešu ka jauno Big Bang Theory nolūrēt, rīt atkal sniega šķūrēšana...


 bez shaubam. bet. 
ir starpiiba starp nejeegu, kas dzer kolu un visiem klaaree, ka tas ir attiiriits uudens [jo foumaa iamidiot.com kaads pateica], un izgliitotaaku kadru, kas ir dzeeris abus un saprot:
kola ir uudens+karamele+citi briinumi.
un saprot, ka burbulji ir nevis Dieva punkji vai kaadi pipelotroniksie apalblakji, bet ogljskaabaa gaaze.

ja mees panjemtu shaadus audiofilus, un vinjiem lugtu klausiites, varu dereet - lielaakaa dalja nespeetu pat virtuaalos avotus identificeet [jo nekad nav stereo skanju klausiijushies, kaa taa ir paredzeeta], nerunaajot par tembraali u.c. subjektiivi neitraalu skaneejumu.

----------


## jankus

> bet nu var jau būt ka kļūdos


 Laikam kļūdies. Agrāk patikās ar mašīnu ātri un traki braukt. Ne velti pat CSDD sūtīja uz svētdienas skolu par sakrātajiem punktiem.  ::  Audio forumos gan nevienā ne reizi neesmu reģistrējies.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> bet nu var jau būt ka kļūdos


 taa nevar buut taisniba!  :: 
man vispaar nekad auto nav bijis  :: 

jankus - nuu, es tur vienu gadu nomaaciijos, publiku zinu, noveerteet speeju  :: 

p.s. jankus - kaa mums ar attapiibu?  ::

----------


## kaspich

nepaarprotiet mani - es jau neesmu pret skanjas kropljoshanu. arii tajaa mana skicee taadu netrukst:
suba aizvikshana aizmugure, speciaali rear izstarotaajs  agriino starojumu speecinaashanai, faazu korekcijas mid/hi blokaa, lai 'uzfrishinaatu' fokusus, u.t.t.

tikai - es saprotu [man taa skjiet], ko daru, kaa tas darbosies un aptuveni prognozeeju, kaa tas skanees. 
un sho briinumu es chakareeshu, kameer arii pamatparametri bus normaa.
respektiivi - var jau teikt, ka AFR [piemeeram] ljoti vaaji atspoguljo reaalo skaneejumu, tachu, ja taa raada, ka vieni tonji tiek 10X skaljaak atskanjoti aka citi - nu, tas nav neitraals skaneejums. ne tuvu. attieciigi - nav korekti staastiit - woow, kaa/iipashi skan. tie nav briinumi. tie ir lineaarie kropljojumi.  ::

----------


## walwal

-es saprotu [man taa skjiet], ko daru, kaa tas darbosies un aptuveni prognozeeju, kaa tas skanees.

Haa-ha-haa!
Bet man liekas, ka vispar par OB nevar neko saprast. Un padomat ari negribi.
Nu tas nekas. Buvet ari interesat.
Galvenais lai nebutu garlaicig. 
Good luck!
Varbut kadreiz uzrakstis man, cik jauk skana tas briinums.

----------


## kaspich

> -es saprotu [man taa skjiet], ko daru, kaa tas darbosies un aptuveni prognozeeju, kaa tas skanees.
> 
> Haa-ha-haa!
> Bet man liekas, ka vispar par OB nevar neko saprast. Un padomat ari negribi.
> Nu tas nekas. Buvet ari interesat.
> Galvenais lai nebutu garlaicig. 
> Good luck!
> Varbut kadreiz uzrakstis man, cik jauk skana tas briinums.


 
liidz Igaunijai nets celjo 12 dienas, jeb Tev tik aatri pielec uzrakstiitais?  :: 
nee, kur nu man ar audiofiliem sacenties..  ::

----------


## Zigis

Kaspich, visi jau varbūt nesēž šajā forumā caurām dienām (un naktīm), kā daži no mums  ::

----------

